# Taking a dog to continent.



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

Can anyone advise on pros & cons of taking a dog to the continent ? ( Mainly France).
We have been without a dog for past couple of years but are considering getting a small dog again - we have had Yorkies for about 30 years.
I know Pet Passports etc now available but how easy is the whole procedure, especially since we don't speak french? 
Any advise welcome.

Regards.
Brendan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pet passport*

Hello - yes - get a dog!

The proceedure for obtaining a passport is as follows

1) Have dog micro-chipped

2) Dog has a rabies vaccines

3) 14 days after (2) above, dog has a second rabirs vaccine.

4) 30 days after item (3), dog has a blood test.

5) The blood is analysed and if there is a required amount of immunisation in the dog's blood sample, the pet passport can be issued.

Once in possession of a passport, your dog can leave the UK.; He cannot return however until 180 days after the blood test.

Assuming you return to the UK more than 180 days after the blood test, you will need to visit a vet and have his passport stamped. This is to confirm certain treatments have been administered. This can be done in France for example. It must be done more than 24 hours before boarding the transport home, but less than 48 hours before.

A booster is required for the rabies vaccine - there is some debate as to whether this is annually or every two years. I am going to boost Oscar every year.

Speak to your vet and also look at the defra website.

Rapide561


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Brendan...we too have had Yorkies, great dogs and a little more portable than our current Lab!

We've had to take her back today for a second blood test the first vaccination didn't take sufficently, requiring a scond dose!...

When you get nearer to point of taking he/she over the water post a request on here asking for info on the nearest vet to where you sail from in France.

For example, we know a site (Manoir de Senleques) near Boulogne where the site owner will make all the arrangements with a vet with loads of experience with pet passport requirements... no problem!


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

I think you need to consider ALL illness and risk possibilities before you bring your dog onto the "continent". Illnesses, quite rare in the UK, are quite common elsewhere.

Lasamanouses, or whatever it is called is common, at least in Southern Spain. Despite precautions, all our dogs have collars/medicated baths/sprays etc, our German Shep got it and is now under constant/daily treatment for the rest of her life.

We "adopted" a puppy litter some months ago and Despite them all growing strong and healthy Canine Parvovirus [again very common here] struck a couple of weeks ago. Four made it through after spending a week in the vets version of intensive care, but two died.

Ticks are a nightmare and require constant vigilance and attention. Ok, living on a mountain [well, very big hill] where they roam perhaps doesn't help......dog paradise :?

All this followed on and added to a terrible year.......Both our Dobermans [brought over with us from the UK] died within weeks of one another, from a non-continental illness [cancer].

The four Westies just eat too much :wink:

I need to work just to pay the vet and pet-food bills :roll:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Took one of my Great Danes to Spain in high season and so hot thought we were going to loose him with the heat.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Our dog only had one rabies jab and the blood test 2 weeks later was fine so we got the passport ok. chip.rabies,blood test £102.00 we expected it would be more.She has to have a booster every 2 yrs and a must is to have it done before it runs out or the whole thing has to be done again.24 hrs before returning she has to have tick and worm treatment think it costs about £25.00.then should be allowed in again.Will watch site for names of vets in France for returning.We are going over by eurotunnel end of March till June.I am a bit worried about taking her but couldn't leave her for so long.
val


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

> Will watch site for names of vets in France for returning.We are going over by eurotunnel end of March till June


Gabi at the manoir (see earlier) is very obliging...

If you search on here Val, you should come up with a few vets that have been recommended


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Hope all goes well ... we belong to the Yorkie club too ....have two precious yorkie girls who are about to pack their bags for a second trip through France and down to Southern Spain for a few months!


----------



## Jani (Oct 14, 2006)

Oooh Detourer we are also Westie owners - never have a full tummy do they ??

We lost two of ours over the past few years ( and also a spaniel ) but still have two ~ Bob and Myrtle. They've got their passports and are all set to go abroad now, I am fortunate to have a resident vet in our motorhome so will breathe a little easier when we are abroad !

Lovely little beasties ~ dogs !

Jani


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Vaccines*

Hello all

Some vets prefer to give 2 vaccines - as was the case with Oscar - and this minimises the chance of the blood yest producing a negative result.

I used Abbey Vets in Hoyland, Barnsley.

Rapide561


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Yes Jani...........the Westies sure can put the food away. Don't know how it fits inside, but I know when it comes out  I have always been a big dog [Doberman/G Shep] but I love them.........draw the line at "walkies" though!

All I would say to pet owners is.......be very careful, and keep an eye out for change in habits/condition......

Right........feed time :roll: .


----------



## venturer (May 1, 2005)

For what it's worth, we have experienced an excellent arrangement for returning by Eurotunnel from France.
We stay at the Aire at Le Portel near Bologne where water, electricity and dispoal facilities are good. We have located a well informed vet within walking distance of the Aire: Vetinaire Du Cap, 62 Boulevard de Gaule, 62480 Le Portel, France. Tel: +33 (0) 321 33 35 33. Docteur Mathieu Demoury. Email [email protected]
Because our cat hates having pills stuffed down his throut we have been using the approved Dronsit Spot On treatment for tapeworm. We purchase it from our vet in the UK and take it with us as it is not readibly available in France or the many other european countries we've visited. The vet is quite happy to use our supplied medication. This vet in Le Portel, however, informed us of a new treatment called Profender made by Bayer which is used throughout France and is much cheaper than Dronsit. I have today confirmed with DEFRA that Profender is an approved treatment thereby avoiding the necessity to prushase the medication in the UK prior to our departure. 
After treatment, within 24to 48 hours of our crossing, we move to the PAWS parking area at the entrance to the gates of the Eurotunnel terminal and stay the night there ready to make the early start the next morning on the train having checked in at the Paws office.
This works well and we think it is hassle free.


----------

